# Installing NIK Software Bundle



## Andreh (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have LR3 and I purchased the NIK Software Complete Collection for Lightroom and installed all of the plugins as per instructions. How do I access all the programs from LR3? 

All I can see under "Photo &gt; Edit in" is: Edit in Photoshop CS5 as well as Edit in CEP right under it. I made CEP my alternative external editor after PS but when I try to add an alternative editor, it replaces the one that was there.

I'm sure I'm just being dense, but for the life of me I cant see where I am going wrong.

Thanks

André


----------



## wblink (Jun 27, 2010)

[quote author=Andreh link=topic=1'238.msg69336#msg69336 date=1277646234]
I have LR3 and I purchased the NIK Software Complete Collection for Lightroom and installed all of the plugins as per instructions. How do I access all the programs from LR3? [/quote]

Mark your photo's in "Library".
Choose "Develop" (right upper side)
From "Photo" (left upper side) drop down list choose "Edit in...".


----------



## Andreh (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, that's what I do - see my first post - but there is only one external editor to choose from: Color Efex Pro. All the others, Dfine, Viveza etc are installed but I cant select them. They do not show up in Photo &gt; Edit In &gt; ...

I had it all working perfectly in LR3 Beta, but its not working for me now...

André


----------



## Andreh (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm still no closer to a solution. I am running Win 7 64 bit with LR3. I wonder if this might have anything to do with it...?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 28, 2010)

André,

You can add the other Nik products as external editors in preferences. Just save one external editor preset for each product call.

If you expect LR to pick them up automatically, I would consult with Nik support on how this should be done. As far as I know, LR only recognizes PS or PSE automatically upon installation.

Beat


----------



## Andreh (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks Goss. I will look at it again tonight. But I am sure that I could see all of the NIK plugins at once in LR3 Beta, or was I imagining it...?

A


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 29, 2010)

You will see them all together in any pull-down or context menus, if you add multiple secondary external editor presets as Beat recommends. You won't see them together in the preferences setting area.


----------



## Andreh (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah yes. Thanks guys, that worked.
Much appreciated.
André


----------



## Sassie (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello, I have the same problem as Andre. I gather you have to save each Nik product as a preset via preferences - but I can't see the options to do that from the preferences tab. Please could someone give me a step by step to get to this point.

Thank you so much in advance,
Sas


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 3, 2010)

Sas,


[li]Go to Preferences / External Editing tab[/li]
[li]In the section "Additional External Editor", while being on any existing preset, enter the values (path to executable, File Format, Color Space, Bit Depth, Resolution, Compression) for your application to be added
[/li]
[li]Choose "_Save Current Settings as new Preset_" and give it a name[/li]
This will give you the added application as additional option in the "Edit in" function.

Beat

Edit:
And, welcome to the forums, Sas


----------



## Sassie (Aug 4, 2010)

Got it sorted - thanks so much, mucho appreciated!


----------

